
Ask HN: What are your productivity tips to get things done? - wizardofmysore
Share your productivity tips, how you plan your tasks, how you estimate the time it takes etc.. for a single person project
======
itamarst
1\. Know when to ask for help. Figure out task deadline in advance, set a
timeout, ask for help if you haven't made progress in interim. (Longer
version: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/12/07/asking-for-
help/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/12/07/asking-for-help/))

2\. Understand your goals: why are you doing this task? This will help you
make tradeoffs. Also, try to have multiple goals for a task; this will help
you stay motivated.

3\. Write everything down. This will help you get back to work quickly when
you are forced to context switch.

(Longer version of 2 and 3: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-
focused/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-focused/))

------
eitland
For studies: Variants of the pomodoro technique:

Set a timer, don't do anything except the task you decided on until the timer
finishes.

